# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الأجوبة المستوعبة عن المسائل المستغربة لابن عبدالبر

## فهدالغيهب

حسب معرفتي القليلة أن الكتاب له طبعتان

الأولى / طبعة وقف السلام الخيري بالرياض عام 1425هـ بتحقيق عبد الخالق بن محمد ماضي وهي رسالة ماجستير 

والثانية / طبعة دار ابن القيم وابن عفان بتحقيق عمرو عبد المنعم سليم

----------


## الحمادي

الأخ الكريم فهد وفقه الله
الأمر كما ذكرت، وبلغني أنَّ للكتاب طبعةً ثالثة

المهـم، أنَّ هذا الكتاب جزءٌ من مجال البحث، وليس مجال البحث مختصاً بهذا الكتاب

----------


## فهدالغيهب

> الأخ الكريم فهد وفقه الله
> الأمر كما ذكرت، وبلغني أنَّ للكتاب طبعةً ثالثة


لعلك تقصد الطبعة التي يحققها الشيخ  أحمد بن منصور آل سبالك 

لكن بودي منكم - حفظكم الله -

أن تبينوا الاسم الصحيح للكتاب

هل هو : 
الأجوبة عن المسائل المستغربة

أو  :الأجوبة المستوعبة عن المسائل المستغربة 

أسف ياشيخ عبدالله على الإطالة وكثرة الأسئلة

ولكن من باب الفائدة وفقك الله ورعاك لعلمي أن لك جهودا علمية على هذا الكتاب

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم

نعم، أريد تحقيق الشيخ أحمد آل سبالك، فقد أرسلت إليه نسخة من المخطوط لرغبته في تحقيقه
ولم أطلع إلا على تحقيق الشيخ عبدالخالق ماضي، وهو تحقيق جيد
وعليه ملحوظات يسيرة، لعلي أرودها في مشاركة أخرى

أما اسم الكتاب فالمثبت على المخطوط (الأجوبة المستوعبة عن المسايل المستغربة) بالياء

وفي جميع المواضع التي ذكر ابن عبدالبر فيها كتابَه هذا -من التمهيد والاستذكار- يسميه 
(الأجوبة عن المسائل المستغربة)
وبهذا سماه بعض المتأخرين

ووجدت القاضي عياض يذكره بحذف السين في المستوعبة وشيء من التغيير فيما بعدها:
(الأجوبة الموعبة في الأسئلة المستغربة)

والكتاب من الدرر، وهو يصنَّف تحت (مشكِل الحديث) ولابن عبدالبر عناية بالغةٌ بهذا الفن
من حيث لفت النظر إلى الإشكال، ومحاولة دفعه

----------


## فهدالغيهب

بارك الله فيك شيخنا عبدالله

وجعل ما تقوم به في موازين أعمالك الصالحات

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحقيق الشيخ عبدالخالق ماضي جيد كما ذكر أخونا الحمادي ، وأعجبني فيه وضعه لصورة مالم يستطع قراءته من المخطوط في الحاشية، وهذا قلما يوجد في التحقيقات ..

----------


## فهدالغيهب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بفضل الله حصلت على نسخة مصورة من الكتاب تحقيق الدكتور عبد الخالق ماضي ويمكنني إعطائها لمن يرفعها على الملتقى إذ ليس عندي اسكانر
لو هناك أحد من المشرفين في مصر عنده اسكانر أعطيه النسخة ليرفعها

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيكم يا أبا محمد ، وقولكم :



> أما اسم الكتاب فالمثبت على المخطوط (الأجوبة المستوعبة عن المسايل المستغربة) بالياء


أعتقد أن عادة أغلب النساخ كتابة الهمزة التي على نبرة (ئـ ) يرسمونها (يـ ) لكن ينطقونها (ئـ ) فـ(المسايل) هي (المسائل) ، والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن السائح

> أعتقد أن عادة أغلب النساخ كتابة الهمزة التي على نبرة (ئـ ) يرسمونها (يـ ) لكن ينطقونها (ئـ ) فـ(المسايل) هي (المسائل) ، والله أعلم .


جزاك الله خيرا
لكن ما ذكرته من إطلاق أنهم ينطقونها مهموزة ليس دقيقا
بل كثير منهم يسهلونها
وهي لغة قريش
وما زال كثير من العلماء يلزمون التسهيل كتابة ونطقا

----------


## فهدالغيهب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بفضل الله حصلت على نسخة مصورة من الكتاب تحقيق الدكتور عبد الخالق ماضي ويمكنني إعطائها لمن يرفعها على الملتقى إذ ليس عندي اسكانر
> لو هناك أحد من المشرفين في مصر عنده اسكانر أعطيه النسخة ليرفعها


للرفع

----------


## دار التوحيد بالرياض

بسم الله، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: وبعد،
للكتاب المذكور تحقيقان لم يتمى ولم يرى النور بعد، وهي: للشيخ الدكتور/ عبد اللطيف الجيلاني المغربي. وأيضا -فيما أظن- الشيخ الدكتور/ رضا بوشامة الجزائري. وفقهم الله- فيما بلغنا- وهما نحسبهما من خيرة طلاب العلم عناية وتدقيق وفهم بالمخطوط. والله الموفق

----------

